# 2019 Ford F150 Ecoboost 3.5 Cam Phaser Rattle recall



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

How many of you have had the recall done by the dealer? Installed new PCM program and did not work? Ford is now saying to change the Cam Phasers in the motor.
This seems to be a major 10hr job to change these.

Does anyone have experience with this recall? I just have a small rattle on start-up only. Otherwise, all is great.

Seems this affected other year models as well with 3.5
Recall 2017-2020 EcoBoost 3.5

21B10
21N08


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it's not a recall. Ford calls it a customer satisfaction program. If it is a recall Ford should have paid for my cam phasers to be replaced. I had a 2017 with the 3.5 ecoboost, has a battle rattle on cold start and the program/update did nothing. I was quoted just under $2800 to replace the cam phasers and my extended warranty company denied the claim. Ford put the screws to their customers by sending out a bulletin in summary there have been no known engine failures and the rattle will not cause any damage. My extended warranty company used that notice as their basis for denying the claim.

I know 4 people who have 2017 or newer 3.5 ecoboost motors and all of them have had both the cam phasers and timing chain replaced all under 80K miles. Somehow they're still the best selling 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## GLOCK23 (Aug 15, 2005)

I had to have the cam phasers replaced on the wife's 2018 Expedition (same 3.5 Eco). It was same symptom with rattle mostly during a cold startup. The rattle did get worse over time. The dealer covered the cost of the repair but it took nearly 3 weeks in April 2020. The majority of the shop time was waiting for parts and I doubt availability has improved in the last 16 months. Since then, no rattle and everything seems fine.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

It is a Satisfaction program. But Dealer stated there is a recall if this doesn't work to change the Cam Phasers. Dealer stated the Reprogram works about 10% of the time.
I still have the noise after re-program. Was looking for posts like GLOCK who had it replaced and experience afterwards.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

I had the cam phaser replacement done on my 2017 3.5 , “cold start rattle “ in September 2020, covered under warranty .
No more rattles as of today.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerry713

21B10 was never intended to fix phasers that had already failed. The intent was to prevent future failures and if there is a failure CSP 21N03 has been released

To qualify for 21N03, you must have 21B10 performed prior to 8/31/21


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I will be calling the dealer on this, as my 2017 F-150 has just started the start-up rattle., @ 30,000 miles. Guess I'm SOL on a rental provided?


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

So nothing on the Expeditions with the same exact engine? My wife's 2018 Expedition sounds absolutely horrible on a cold start. Sounds like it is rattling apart.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

tbone2374 said:


> I will be calling the dealer on this, as my 2017 F-150 has just started the start-up rattle., @ 30,000 miles. Guess I'm SOL on a rental provided?


From what I understand it depends on the dealer. The dealer I went to didn't have any rentals to give me. Also depends on if you're willing to pay for it or if you have an extended warranty that will cover it. I was told by the Ford dealer I went to Ford will cover 33% of the cost of the repair but not for a rental.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The ford rep told me the PCM update fixes maybe 10% of the time.
He stated if not fixed, they would change the Cam Phasers at NC.
The fix was not successful. Still rattles a little about 1min after start when the engine goes from cold 1200RPM back to say 600 or 800 Idle RPM. There is a maybe 20sec rattle.
I really don't want someone doing a 10hr engine overhall on my somewhat new truck.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Seems I don't yet have the Cam Phase rattle. This is good but do have somewhat of a sound as mentioned above. 
Leaving at Ford to check it out before my 30K warranty expires.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

When you guys say “rattle” I’m assuming when you first start the truck and it makes that somewhat of a loud rattling sound then goes to normal - usually lasting about 10 sec? At least that’s how my truck is, after that first 10-15 sec of rattling, it’s pretty quiet, so I thought nothing of it. 2018 f150 3.5l.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

This reflect a similar situation with any small , boosted engine ( little Chinese do it to Honda s, vw s etc) - makes them “ run” fast but aren’t t built to take the long term abuse. Ford did this to this little motor and everyone thinks they are AJ Foyt and Richard Petty. I know of 4 that imploded after 40k miles …. Haven’t heard any make it to 100, 000 like any modern motor should.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

"Haven’t heard any make it to 100, 000 like any modern motor should."
I've got 113,000 on my 3.5 F150. So far, so good. It's a 2011, the first year they came out.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

You’re the first. But you may not drive the **** out of it trying to be carrol Shelby


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

BBCAT said:


> "Haven’t heard any make it to 100, 000 like any modern motor should."
> I've got 113,000 on my 3.5 F150. So far, so good. It's a 2011, the first year they came out.


Im on a f150 Ecoboost Group and there are plenty of guys claiming 150k miles with zero issues. Im about to hit 60k on my 2019 and no issues yet and I drive like I stole it. I planning on getting it tuned after my power train warranty goes out.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

FishofFury said:


> When you guys say “rattle” I’m assuming when you first start the truck and it makes that somewhat of a loud rattling sound then goes to normal - usually lasting about 10 sec? At least that’s how my truck is, after that first 10-15 sec of rattling, it’s pretty quiet, so I thought nothing of it. 2018 f150 3.5l.


Exactly what it is. Mine is doing it too. Dealer tried doing the OCM update or whatever. Didn’t fix it. Wife was out of town at the time and I wouldn’t have a second vehicle. Need to go talk to them and have them get parts on hand before I drop it off so it’s not sitting waiting on parts.

Mine is a pretty solid and loud rattle. It has for sure gotten worse over time. Also has a slight tick that I’m going to make sure they look into. Might be the timing chain. I’ve got a 2019 with 53k on the clock.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

The 3.5 Ecoboost can go to 200K and often does. But I agree they can't take heavy duty work or Ford would be putting them in 3/4 tons since the torque is considerably more than the 6.2 gas engine in the F250 (talking 2017 3.5 eco or newer). 

My "rattle" only lasted 2-3 seconds on cold start up but was loud. Almost sounded like there no oil in the motor. It did go away when the motor was warm. I also had a tick at times after the motor was warm which I'm sure was a completely different issue. I got rid of it with 80K.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jerry713 said:


> The 3.5 Ecoboost can go to 200K and often does. But I agree they can't take heavy duty work or Ford would be putting them in 3/4 tons since the torque is considerably more than the 6.2 gas engine in the F250 (talking 2017 3.5 eco or newer).
> 
> My "rattle" only lasted 2-3 seconds on cold start up but was loud. Almost sounded like there no oil in the motor. It did go away when the motor was warm. I also had a tick at times after the motor was warm which I'm sure was a completely different issue. I got rid of it with 80K.


This is exactly what my truck does, only at start up for a second or two. My wife's Jetta which is a turbocharged engine does the exact same thing.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

That's crazy the Jetta does it too. Ford put out a statement saying there have been no known engine failures due to the cam phaser rattle yet Ford is approving the cam phasers to be replaced for those who have Ford extended warranty. I had a number of other issue with my truck (been in the shop 11 or 12 times in 3 years) so I decided to move on to something else. I miss the ecoboost power tho


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jerry713 said:


> That's crazy the Jetta does it too. Ford put out a statement saying there have been no known engine failures due to the cam phaser rattle yet Ford is approving the cam phasers to be replaced for those who have Ford extended warranty. I had a number of other issue with my truck (been in the shop 11 or 12 times in 3 years) so I decided to move on to something else. I miss the ecoboost power tho


That sucks to have that many issues with a new truck. I really love the power, especially for towing and passing but if I start having issues she is gone! lol.. I almost traded her in for a new Chevy 1500 diesel but I have heard they have been having a lot of transmission issues.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, min rattled for a bit and actually pretty silent and calm afterwards. What sucks is I always thought this truck was a rough ride. Took it in for the 60k maintenance and they said my front shocks were leaking. I replaced them with bilstein shocks, and this thing rides smooth. All this time, I was hating the ride.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Whitehouse says there is no issue with southern border …..ask Del Rio residents to validate


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

FWIW: I just had the cam phasor replaced on my 2019 Expedition Ecoboost. It had just started a rattle on cold start last week. I had just turned over 36,800 miles so I figured I'm screwed. I made the appointment last week, took it in yesterday and got it back today. It was covered under the powertrain warranty. I did not received any recall notice or any other notice


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a 2018 f 150 5.0 v8, 45k miles. The dealership covered replacement of the cam phasers about a month ago. The engine light came on and it was running horrible. Mechanic said they see this issue a lot in the 3.5. Apparently it’s a major job. It’s was less then comforting with under 45k on the truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMS (Oct 17, 2021)

Gofish2day said:


> How many of you have had the recall done buy the dealer. Installed new PCM program and did not work?
> Ford is now saying to change the Cam Phasers in the motor.
> This seems to be a major 10hr job to change these.
> Anyone has experience with this recall? I just have a small rattle on start up only. Otherwise all is great.
> ...


----------



## RMS (Oct 17, 2021)

I just had my 2019 at the dealer this week for this problem, dropped it off Wednesday morning and they had it ready by Friday at 12:00 noon. They performed the 21N03 recall and reprogrammed to cure the rough idle. The truck is running great with no start up rattle. I also wanted to make sure there were no leaks as this job requires some engine surgery, everything seems to be fine.
Truck was still under factory warranty so no charge for the service. I just couldn't live with that engine start up rattle.


----------



## RMS (Oct 17, 2021)

My truck is a 2019 f150 platinum fx4, forgot to mention that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

RMS said:


> My truck is a 2019 f150 platinum fx4, forgot to mention that. Hope this helps.


where did you do the service? I need to get mine done, but a quick turn around is needed. 72hrs or so is awesome. I was thinking I might be using the wife’s vehicle for 2 weeks.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Also think I’m going to trade mine in. I’m leaving for 9 months and figure I will just order the truck I want when I get back, will probably have to pay MSRP but so is life right now.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine is going to Planet Ford, Tuesday, morning...will let everyone know how it goes,,,


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I have a 2013 F150 with 175K and its been rattling for 3-4 years with no problems.. knock on wood..


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Very informative post.. one of the best in years! I have been dealing (Fighting) with Ron Carter since we bought my wife's 2018 Expedition. On this issue they kept telling me I had the wrong oil filter. So I walked over to their parts department, bought the "Correct" one and installed it in their parking lot. (They didn't like that) still the same problem with the rattle. I will be taking it to another dealer next week that says they can give her a loaner. 

The only other pending issues that have not been fixed after 9 trips is a hard set into reverse and a popping sound from the left front cutting hard in reverse. Oh and the allighnment is "Perfect" but it chews tires up on the back end! This one will be sold just before the warranty runs out!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

So just got it back from Gullo Ford this morning. Brought in last Monday afternoon.
Did not have the Cam Phaser rattle as I heard another truck. I did have a strange rattle noise as it came off high idle on cold start.
Called Tuesday afternoon - service advisor say the mech thinks he heard the sound. Leave overnight to start cold on Wed morning.
Wed I called 4 times. At 5:30pm they call me back and stated they changed my Cam Phasers under Service warranty 21B03 think it is.
They did not even tell me this was happening. WOW - I asked are these new and improved Cam Phasers. No same part number just changed them.
SO I have 27K miles and these are going to go out again before I reach 100K ??
Runs fine but can you believe this?
Nothing like doing the same thing and expecting different results.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

^^^ interesting. I called to get a service appointment and although I really didn't know what the "rattle" sounded like I have an occasional clunk when starting my 2019 KR. The person that I talked to for the appointment provided a LOT of feedback on the 6 things that I wanted them to look at. Apparently she had to "re-word" my descriptions to make those things fall under the customer satisfaction repair. And the other 5 things that I wanted to get looked at.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Adobe 11SD said:


> ^^^ interesting. I called to get a service appointment and although I really didn't know what the "rattle" sounded like I have an occasional clunk when starting my 2019 KR. The person that I talked to for the appointment provided a LOT of feedback on the 6 things that I wanted them to look at. Apparently she had to "re-word" my descriptions to make those things fall under the customer satisfaction repair. And the other 5 things that I wanted to get looked at.


I have that same clunk when starting every now and then. First 4wd truck and I just figured it was extra slack in the drive train or something.

What did they say the clunking noise was caused by?


----------



## Jp3226 (Oct 29, 2021)

Gofish2day said:


> How many of you have had the recall done buy the dealer. Installed new PCM program and did not work?
> Ford is now saying to change the Cam Phasers in the motor.
> This seems to be a major 10hr job to change these.
> Anyone has experience with this recall? I just have a small rattle on start up only. Otherwise all is great.
> ...


I just got mine back


Gofish2day said:


> How many of you have had the recall done buy the dealer. Installed new PCM program and did not work?
> Ford is now saying to change the Cam Phasers in the motor.
> This seems to be a major 10hr job to change these.
> Anyone has experience with this recall? I just have a small rattle on start up only. Otherwise all is great.
> ...


I just got my truck back from this, get it fixed. I was shown pictures of my broken cam phaser (why the truck rattled) it was pretty crazy to see those broken pieces that were rattling around... It was so bad the truck went into limp mode etc as a way for the engine to protect itself and was told I was lucky the engine wasn't destroyed since I waited so long.... I not only got the new updated PCM, but a complete replacement of all parts associated with the cam phasers. Timeing belt, chain, gaskets, seals, new cam phasers, water pump etc. etc. Now there is no more rattle, it's alot smoother and honestly feels way more powerful and a completely different truck. However if the dealer is telling you just to do the PCM update... go to a different dealer and actually fix the source of the problem. The cam phasers, timing belt, chains etc. are all moving parts that will have to be replaced sooner or later.. a $3,000 job sure does sound good in comparison to a new engine...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jp3226 said:


> I just got mine back
> 
> 
> I just got my truck back from this, get it fixed. I was shown pictures of my broken cam phaser (why the truck rattled) it was pretty crazy to see those broken pieces that were rattling around... It was so bad the truck went into limp mode etc as a way for the engine to protect itself and was told I was lucky the engine wasn't destroyed since I waited so long.... I not only got the new updated PCM, but a complete replacement of all parts associated with the cam phasers. Timeing belt, chain, gaskets, seals, new cam phasers, water pump etc. etc. Now there is no more rattle, it's alot smoother and honestly feels way more powerful and a completely different truck. However if the dealer is telling you just to do the PCM update... go to a different dealer and actually fix the source of the problem. The cam phasers, timing belt, chains etc. are all moving parts that will have to be replaced sooner or later.. a $3,000 job sure does sound good in comparison to a new engine...


Good to know. Will be dropping mine off at Tomball Ford Monday or Tuesday they said, so will ask them about what all will be replaced. I’d expect what you mentioned to be taken care of.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Get it done. We have 2 of them and both have been through this fix. Both 2018s. F-150 and an Expedition. Tomball Ford did a good job with ours, but don't be in a hurry and don't expect a rental car.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Seems after research my wastegate valve was causing the noise I was hearing. I had recorded it and went and played for the manager. He stated the mech are not listening for that kind of noise - what?
Scheduled next week to get it done.
Seems after 1500 miles and the Cam Phaser change, my truck is running good but I keep smelling exhaust.
It is not burning oil - so good. I guess this is good but not happy about my truck having open heart surgery.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just talked to Tomball Ford and their “we are a week out on service appointments” turned into I’m still #37 in line and it MIGHT be this week. Wish they would just make appointments. I have to schedule around them and a phone call the day before isn’t always the easiest to deal with.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Makes me a little more happy that I bought the 100K extended warranty of my 2021 F150....EcoBoost Hybrid.

Sooooo many moving parts and gadgets....something is bound to go wrong in the next few years outside of basic warranty.


----------



## Jay21 (Jan 1, 2022)

mrsh978 said:


> This reflect a similar situation with any small , boosted engine ( little Chinese do it to Honda s, vw s etc) - makes them “ run” fast but aren’t t built to take the long term abuse. Ford did this to this little motor and everyone thinks they are AJ Foyt and Richard Petty. I know of 4 that imploded after 40k miles …. Haven’t heard any make it to 100, 000 like any modern motor should.


I have seen dozens and dozens of 3.5 ecoboosts with well over 100k miles lol Just saw one for sale with 187k miles on it for $16k


----------



## 2017 BRONZEFIRE (Jan 4, 2022)

Jerry713 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not a recall. Ford calls it a customer satisfaction program. If it is a recall Ford should have paid for my cam phasers to be replaced. I had a 2017 with the 3.5 ecoboost, has a battle rattle on cold start and the program/update did nothing. I was quoted just under $2800 to replace the cam phasers and my extended warranty company denied the claim. Ford put the screws to their customers by sending out a bulletin in summary there have been no known engine failures and the rattle will not cause any damage. My extended warranty company used that notice as their basis for denying the claim.
> 
> I know 4 people who have 2017 or newer 3.5 ecoboost motors and all of them have had both the cam phasers and timing chain replaced all under 80K miles. Somehow they're still the best selling 1/2 ton truck.


I love my 2017 F150 3.5 and have not had any cold startup issues or rattle. That said I did get the Recall notice and am having the PCM re-program done to satisfy the warranty requirement. If re-program done by 2/28 then if and when I need the cam phasers replaced Ford will cover it 100% up to 69,999 miles.


----------



## 2017 BRONZEFIRE (Jan 4, 2022)

Gofish2day said:


> Seems I don't yet have the Cam Phase rattle. This is good but do have somewhat of a sound as mentioned above.
> Leaving at Ford to check it out before my 30K warranty expires.


Good idea. You have to have the re-program done by a certain date to be able to claim 100% free repair to replace cam phasers by Ford when and if you start to have the rattle. My local dealer rep said that the whole problem is a poor design by having too small weep holes for oil to lubricate the chain and sprockets/phasers so that essentially you have a dry startup as far as the cam phasers and chains go. The replacement job uses new well designed parts that would no longer be oil starved.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Update on all with my 2019 Ford F150 Ecoboost 3.5
PCM updated
Cam Phasers Changed
Wastegate Rattle - is the wastegate valves (Ford will do nothing) need to change turbo to fix. I need to call service center and complain.
OIL LEAKING - at about 2.5K miles I was 1qt low on oil and brought back in. Sure enough - they put the valve cover back on wrong cut the gasket. I told them I was smelling oil. Its fixed now.
Runs great! But don't trust the truck now.


----------



## 20Shoal (Jul 19, 2021)

Have a 2011 3.5 F150. 6" lift on 35's. I'm sitting with just over 207K miles. Its been a Great truck! Yes it has a cold start rattle after sitting a day or so only last 2-4 seconds hasn't hurt the motor any. My only issue was the water pump go out. Knock on wood she keeps going for me a little longer.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

QUOTE Wastegate Rattle - is the wastegate valves (Ford will do nothing) need to change turbo to fix. I need to call service center and complain.

I've got this too and Tomball Ford said there was nothing they can do. I was walking the other day, my wife passed me with my truck and I knew it was mine way before it got there. Can't hear it much inside, but outside is terrible.


----------



## Ron L (Jan 9, 2022)

Gofish2day said:


> How many of you have had the recall done buy the dealer. Installed new PCM program and did not work?
> Ford is now saying to change the Cam Phasers in the motor.
> This seems to be a major 10hr job to change these.
> Anyone has experience with this recall? I just have a small rattle on start up only. Otherwise all is great.
> ...


I have a 2017 3.5 ecoboost. Just had the cam phaser recall done. There is still the rattle noise and the engine runs worse. Feels like I am in 4th gear when actual in 1st at take off. What is crazy is I bought the truck new and noticed the rattle within a month. Dealer said it is a high compression engine and that the rattle is normal at idle until it accelerates. Now, at 77,000 miles I get the letter and have PCM program done and it's worse. Calling dealer back and will update. Have a feeling I'll be paying for new cam phasers, timing chain etc. Seriously thought about getting rid of it, but it's almost paid off.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 2017 F-150 Ecoboost, and as I reported a while back, did the update. It was ineffective, so cam phazers were replaced, in the same 4 day visit. Planet Ford, I-45, did the work.They provided a 2021 loner, free of charge. Engine sounds good, and no noise at startup, like before. I only have 31,000 miles as we speak, so that may have some influence , on it. Hope it last, as I fully intend this to be the last truck, I buy...knock on wood!


----------



## tgustin (Jan 14, 2022)

Gofish2day said:


> How many of you have had the recall done buy the dealer. Installed new PCM program and did not work?
> Ford is now saying to change the Cam Phasers in the motor.
> This seems to be a major 10hr job to change these.
> Anyone has experience with this recall? I just have a small rattle on start up only. Otherwise all is great.
> ...


It is a recall which I had done on my 2018 F150. The first step is to reprogram the cam phasers. Per the tech that performed the reprogram, it only fixes about 5% of the problems. If that doesn't make the noise stop they will replace the phasers (I believe there are 4). You are correct that it's a 10 hour job which includes an oil change. The reprogramming did not fix mine and the phaser replacement was done in one day and didn't cost me a thing. There was about a week delay while they ordered the parts. You should be able to call your dealership and they will confirm the recall using your VIN.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife drives a 2017 Expedition. I had our local dealership run the VIN for any recalls and there were none. I was surprised that her vehicle was not in the recall.


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

cottonpicker said:


> My wife drives a 2017 Expedition. I had our local dealership run the VIN for any recalls and there were none. I was surprised that her vehicle was not in the recall.


I thought the 2017 Expedition had a V8 engine.


----------



## cweidner (9 mo ago)

I didn't notice a rattle early on with my 17, but it has always sounded like a diesel engine ticking when it idles. The PCm reprogram make my truck stutter while accelerating so had to be undone. Dealer said I need phasers and a timing chain although I have no error codes, just the rattle and when I am driving i do hear what sounds like something flapping in the wind but I believe the sounds is from under the hood


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

cweidner said:


> I didn't notice a rattle early on with my 17, but it has always sounded like a diesel engine ticking when it idles. The PCm reprogram make my truck stutter while accelerating so had to be undone. Dealer said I need phasers and a timing chain although I have no error codes, just the rattle and when I am driving i do hear what sounds like something flapping in the wind but I believe the sounds is from under the hood


Mine had that tick too. Co-worker had same issues and is now on his 3rd timing chain job right at 100k miles in his 2018 3.5 ecoboost. He bought the platinum ford warranty so all of it has been covered.


----------



## jmcleod (6 mo ago)

I have only 74.500 miles on my 2017 F-150 and the cam phasers need to be replaced. I had the reprograming done a few weeks ago with no success, 21B10. Customer Satisfaction Program 21n03 would have covered the repair if the reprograming was done by 2/28/22. I called Ford Motors and I am SOL. I can't believe that I have to eat the $4,400 repair when it's a known defect. Is anyone aware of a class action lawsuit on this or how to get one started? This issue is all over the internet.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

jmcleod said:


> I have only 74.500 miles on my 2017 F-150 and the cam phasers need to be replaced. I had the reprograming done a few weeks ago with no success, 21B10. Customer Satisfaction Program 21n03 would have covered the repair if the reprograming was done by 2/28/22. I called Ford Motors and I am SOL. I can't believe that I have to eat the $4,400 repair when it's a known defect. Is anyone aware of a class action lawsuit on this or how to get one started? This issue is all over the internet.


This issue is so big Ford cannot afford to issue a recall even the government couldn't bail them out of this one. As a result they're forcing it back on consumers. It's frustrating no doubt. It was the final straw for me and I sold mine to Carmax.


----------



## bassmastercull55 (7 d ago)

Jerry713 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not a recall. Ford calls it a customer satisfaction program. If it is a recall Ford should have paid for my cam phasers to be replaced. I had a 2017 with the 3.5 ecoboost, has a battle rattle on cold start and the program/update did nothing. I was quoted just under $2800 to replace the cam phasers and my extended warranty company denied the claim. Ford put the screws to their customers by sending out a bulletin in summary there have been no known engine failures and the rattle will not cause any damage. My extended warranty company used that notice as their basis for denying the claim. I know 4 people who have 2017 or newer 3.5 ecoboost motors and all of them have had both the cam phasers and timing chain replaced all under 80K miles. Somehow they're still the best selling 1/2 ton truck.  [ /QUOTE]2019 3.5- had mine go bad at 35k, had the replaced at 50k, I’m at 94k now and they are toast again. My truck sounds like a diesel. And ford is not being helpful at all. Everyone time I call I get incompetent people on the phone that have no clue what they are doing, and they don’t call back. Junk. First and Last ford I’ll ever own


----------

